# prayers needed



## glynr329 (Dec 28, 2015)

We found our son past away in deer stand yesterday. Please make sure you let someone know where you are going to hunt.


----------



## Nugefan (Dec 28, 2015)

How awful , I hope the Lord will give you and your family peace ...


----------



## Inthegarge (Dec 28, 2015)

Sorry for your loss................and Thx for wise advise....


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 28, 2015)

Prayers sent


----------



## mattech (Dec 28, 2015)

Prayers sent.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 28, 2015)

prayers sent


----------



## Goddard (Dec 28, 2015)

So sorry for your loss.   Praying for your family.


----------



## speedcop (Dec 29, 2015)

our prayers for you and the family


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 29, 2015)

That's horrible! I'm so sorry for your loss! Prayers sent.


----------



## glynr329 (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks everyone for your prayers this is the worst thing I have been through in my life and hope and pray no one has to be faced with lossing thier child. Thanks again!


----------



## fredw (Jan 4, 2016)

My prayers added.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jan 5, 2016)

Man O man...... I'm praying for you and yours my friend.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Jan 5, 2016)

Horrible news,,, Sorry for your loss.


----------



## K80 (Jan 5, 2016)

Prayers are with you and your family.  I lost the little man in my avatar a year ago to cancer, I say that to say to keep your faith the Lord can see you thru this if you lean on Him and trust in Him.  Don't mean it'll be easy, yesterday which which is a day that holds no meaning to his life I was tearful and worthless half the day, but with that said He'll get you thru it.


----------

